# Movie Buffs



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Not sure if it was popular outside the US but I have a question about the movie 'Patton.'

Does anyone remember anything about the General's dog???

THANKS


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.pattonhq.com/willie.html


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

THANKS Roy,

That is a great site. I'll take a longer look soon. I'm a sort of WWII history buff.

I was thinking more along the lines of the scene in the movie when Patton was speaking to a group of English ladies and had Willy with him. In the scene, Patton is talking one-on-one with a lady who has a small dog on a leash. The small dog sniffs Willy and barks. In the next shot you see Willy shrinking away, yipping with his tail between his legs. Wish I could remember Patton's line. Something to the effect of "Get some balls, dog."


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Now that you gave us the scene I do remember it. I couldn't find the quote though. Here are some other good ones from the movie.

Were not just going to shoot the , were going to cut out their living guts and use them to grease the treads on our tanks

Now I want you to remember that no ******* ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb ******* die for his country.

Thirty years from now, when you're sitting around your fireside with your grandson on your knee and he asks you, "What did you do in the great World War II," you won't have to say, "Well... I shoveled s*** in Louisiana."

They're ivory. Only a pimp from a cheap New Orleans whorehouse would carry a pearl-handled pistol.

When you put your hand into a bunch of goo that a moment before was your best friend's face, you'll know what to do.

Monty: Don't smirk Patton. I shan't kiss you.

Patton: Pity. 'cause I shaved very close this morning in preparation for getting smacked by you.

And my personal favorite that rings through my head on many occasions:

Rommel, you magnificent *******! I read your book!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Watched Saving Private Ryan again.

The realism in the Omaha landings was outstanding..........a masterpiece from Spielberg.

The US casualties during that landing were horrendous.

I thought Tom Hanks was tremendous as the Captain in charge of the platoon.

A truly great war film that will become a classic.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Griff said:


> Watched Saving Private Ryan again.
> 
> The realism in the Omaha landings was outstanding..........a masterpiece from Spielberg.
> 
> ...


The whole British Army must have been in the NAAFI on those days


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What do you mean!?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

USMike said:


> THANKS Roy,
> 
> That is a great site. I'll take a longer look soon. I'm a sort of WWII history buff.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me saying that scene from the film is a load of balls.

A BT would never shrink or run away from another dog as they have the instincts of a fighting animal in them still, are very good with family and children but as for other animals.........

As an owner myself I have read up on them fairly extensively and the facts are that Patton bought Willie from the widow of an RAF officer in march 1944.

Willie had accompanied the officer on six missions over Europe but missed the fatal seventh.

After Pattons death in Decenber 1945 Willie was flown home to the family estate in Massachusetts where he lived to the age of 13.

When the film was released Mrs Patton was very indignant over Willie being shown as a coward she said that,

"Willie would have tackled anything up to and including a tank, in defense of his people and home"

I personally really hate it when "Faction" pieces come into films and are presented as the truth.









She doesn't shrink away from small dogs (or large ones come to that)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Watched Saving Private Ryan again.
> ...


Omaha Beach was part of the invasion area assigned to the U.S. 1st Army!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

USMike said:


> THANKS Roy,
> 
> That is a great site. I'll take a longer look soon. I'm a sort of WWII history buff.
> 
> ...


Patton had just finished explaining to his aide that he decided to name the dog "William, after William the Conqueror". After the BT shied, he looked at him in disgust and said: "I'm going to call you Willie". I've seen the movie a couple of times









I'll side with neil on this one, however. The vignette seems factitious (though I'd never heard Mrs. Patton's statement before - thanks neil). I don't mind it so much since, for me, one of the points of the movie is how larger than life characters get that way - by repetition and embellishment of minor stories (for better or worse). This is part and parcel of military life, Patton's in particular.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Churchill said just before the war to the German Ambassador, in his most gruffest of voices.....................*.Why does the nose of the British Bulldog slope backwards!!?* .............without waiting for a reply, he continued........................*So it can breath without letting go!!*


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Griff said:


> What do you mean!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The distinct lack of British troops throughout the film.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Padraig said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean!?
> ...


It is a shame how some film makers do seem to think the British had little envolvement in WWII, however as this film is a story about American soldiers I can excuse it. Whereas I do find U571 (?) more irritating twisting history just as much as it did just to make a "good" film really annoys me
















I thought Saving Private Ryan and also The Band of Brothers were excellent films/series difficult to watch but gave me a feeling of the horror of war and basic heroism of the average young men of whatever nationality who fought in that and other wars.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Padraig said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Band of Brothers was 99.9 % perfect the only thing that let it down was David Schwimmer. A bizarre choice considering the strong cast used.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Griff said:


> Churchill said just before the war to the German Ambassador, in his most gruffest of voices.....................*.Why does the nose of the British Bulldog slope backwards!!?* .............without waiting for a reply, he continued........................*So it can breath without letting go!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a fact.

I don't know about Churchills quote but Bulldogs have their nose on top so that they could hang on the bull during the revolting act of bull baiting.

People used to think that the meat would be more tender if a bull had its "blood up" before slaughtering.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

My parents live in the South of France, lots of bulls around, lovely "saucisson de taureau" and steaks whenever I'm down there. Must be a few bull terriers down there too obviously if that's true!



> People used to think that the meat would be more tender if a bull had its "blood up" before slaughtering


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Neil, the abreviation "BT" is also used to describe the Boston Terrier, which is described in my trusty 18th edition of AKC's THE COMPLETE DOG BOOK as, "The Boston, while not a fighter, is well able to take care of himself."


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean!?
> ...


I repeat...........Omaha Beach was part of the invasion area assigned to the U.S. 1st Army!

The British attacked other beaches!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> Neil, the abreviation "BT" is also used to describe the Boston Terrier, which is described in my trusty 18th edition of AKC's THE COMPLETE DOG BOOK as, "The Boston, while not a fighter, is well able to take care of himself."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right Norm.

The Boston also has its roots in the English Bulldog and the extinct English white terrier but is of course a wholly American dog with a long pedigree.

The Bull Terrier is an English breed that came from the Birmingham area of England originally and was originally for fighting and rat killing shows and still apparently holds the record for the amount of rats killed in an hour.

Known as the "Gladiator of the canine world"

They are a right handful but absolutely adorable.









Who could refuse that cheeky face?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If were talking about dogs thats a good enough excuse to post a pic of 'Bart'


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

While the Bull Terrier has been described as "the gladiator of the canine world", the Mini Bull Terrier has been described as "the clown of the canine world".

Jasonm, great-looking dog in Bart. Most Goldens I've met are such mellow, sociable fellows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> While the Bull Terrier has been described as "the gladiator of the canine world", the Mini Bull Terrier has been described as "the clown of the canine world".
> 
> Jasonm, great-looking dog in Bart. Most Goldens I've met are such mellow, sociable fellows.
> 
> ...


Bull terriers are incredibly clownish as well Norm. Deana has us in stitches sometimes.










The miniature Bull terrier is quite rare over here.

Bart is a great looking Retriever Jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thaks guys, he is my best mate









He's a big softy, but so bright,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Age tells a story of its own!


----------

